# Guard donkey kills his foe!



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw this on FB


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good donkey!


And, you can ride her, and drive her!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I'll start shopping for a donkey!


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

wow Good donkey!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good one!! Nice to see a coyote get beat&#55357;&#56833; I hate those things.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! I didn't know a donkey could be so aggressive. Most people I know that have had them for guardians said the dogs were better? You have a good donkey.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice to see!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

DonkeyKong!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Pin the tail.....er .....medal on that DONKEY!!!

Who would have believed that a 'yote' would 

be that careless to get that close to Dr. DEATH??? 


An extra scoop of oats, tonight for you, sir.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll bet the coyote was shot first, then the ass started playing with it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

He plays kinda rough doesn't he?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah but that coyote sure has a nice pelt for being roughed up  A pic went around the internet a few years ago of a mule that killed a cougar, that never happened either. A cougar was shot though and the mule tossed the carcass around. I have my doubts this donkey killed the coyote either. There is no way a doneky went and grabbed a coyotes throat. A picture of a donkey holding a coyote on FB isn't proof it killed it, its proof a donkey picked up a coyote. If the donkey killed the coyote, it would be in much rougher shape then that from by stomped on, kicked and chewed on.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've seen horses kill dogs and the dogs weren't roughed up. One good kick to the head. Dog dropped dead. No blood or mess.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I am 90 percent sure this pic is fake. If it is a fake and that is not a coyote, it is a western grey fox and they eat about 60 percent insects, berries and vegetable matter, and 30 percent small mammals like voles ,mice and shrews, they also eat the occasional birds nest full of eggs, lizards, snakes etc. The ones at my mom's house will chase the chickens and quail off of the feeders to eat the grain. The reason I say it is a fake is because grey foxes rarely get above 15 lbs. If you look at the face of the animal it is definitively foxy looking, white around the mouth with dark eye area.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I was thinking when I saw it that it did look much more like a Fox than a coyote. Fur and face don't look right to me.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I was thinking fox too...scaled up in size in photoshop.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like a coyote to me. My donkeys kick at my dogs using their front legs, aiming to break the dogs back. Easily done, donkeys could disable a coyote in that manner. An animal can't get far from an adversary with a broken back, making a donkey very capable of killing it. 

I grew up around coyotes and am an old zoo medical tech, that definitely looks like the coyotes we had at the zoo and that we're on the desert I grew up on, as well as like the ones that attempt to cross my ranch before my donkeys go after them


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We have coyotes in our area, and coydogs. I lost one sheep to (I&#8217;m pretty sure) a coyote or coy dog. She was not feeling well and stayed in the shelter while the other sheep and two donkeys were on pasture. Whenever a dog passed by the donkeys would stand side by side with their big ears straight up and forward. The sheep would all bunch together behind the donkeys.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have watched our donkeys stand guard around a goat giving birth. I sure would not want to tick them off.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Re: guard equines -- it definitely depends on the animal.

I owned a horse who had far more fight than flight in her. I used to joke she was a pit bull in a past life. She killed a few dogs that "had it coming" and would chase loose dogs with her teeth bared when we were riding. She once tried to pursue a mountain lion while I was riding her, probably because it ran and she liked chasing things, LOL. She got sprayed by a skunk when I was boarding her, and I strongly suspect it was because she tried to attack the skunk. 

I miss that horse ... LOL. I could totally see her killing a coyote.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Before going donkey shopping it is fair to advise that they aren't all natural born guardians and many will also kill calves, lambs, kids and the family dog.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cygnet said:


> Re: guard equines -- it definitely depends on the animal.
> 
> I owned a horse who had far more fight than flight in her. I used to joke she was a pit bull in a past life. She killed a few dogs that "had it coming" and would chase loose dogs with her teeth bared when we were riding. She once tried to pursue a mountain lion while I was riding her, probably because it ran and she liked chasing things, LOL. She got sprayed by a skunk when I was boarding her, and I strongly suspect it was because she tried to attack the skunk.
> 
> I miss that horse ... LOL. I could totally see her killing a coyote.


I have a young mare like that! She chases feral hog babies and stomps em She hates my dogs, chases my chickens when they come around her, and will follow my cats with her nose on them if they don't run away! Silly mares


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

wr said:


> Before going donkey shopping it is fair to advise that they aren't all natural born guardians and many will also kill calves, lambs, kids and the family dog.


Best advice


----------



## cappy (Sep 22, 2014)

My donkey is a great guardian, except for one thing. He grew up with goats and chickens and protects them without fail, but don't add something new to the pasture. We got a peacock and placed him in the pasture with his wings clipped until he acclimated to the new surroundings. That lasted about 30 seconds. The donkey chased the bird and it cleared a 5' fence and that was the last we saw of it. Someone down the road caught it and we told them to keep it because our donkey wouldn't allow it. 

Ken


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks like two different pictures photoshopped together, donkey looking off into the distance and coyote jumping into the air.
It does remind me of these pics that were online a few years ago. There were questions about authenticity of these too but the mule looks a little more serious than the donkey.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mulelion.asp


One of my Guernsey cows hates cats. She'll grab their tails or anything else she can. She runs to the stall walls to knock one off if they dare be there. She also got her nose between one of my GP pup's front legs and sent her flying through the air. She's a sweety otherwise.


----------



## GAWannabeFarmer (Oct 30, 2014)

JasoninMN said:


> I'll bet the coyote was shot first, then the ass started playing with it.


I'm torn on this one. I've been looking at the picture and while my first instinct was that it was a coyote, the more I look at it the more the face looks foxish. I wouldn't begin to argue with anyone over it though. I don't thing the picture i photoshopped. The "dog" creature does definitely appear to be hanging based on the leg position. And I have seen other pictures of donkeys and mules picking up dead animals and tossing them around. But stuff like this is why people annoy me. It's gotten to the point you can't even believe pictures anymore because people want to photoshop crap and make up stories just to get their 15 minutes of fame or try to get their "viral" picture moment. 

If it is a dead coyote.... GOOD! If it's a fox... hate that. If it's a real story of a donkey killing a fox.... Good for him! If it's a con job... Shame on the person that did it.


----------

